# Could I use my Imperial guard as the Imperial Army for Horus Heresy games?



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi guys, i was thinking yesterday, i own a large Death Korps of Krieg army and was wondering on the viability of using them as the Imperial Army in Heresy games that me and my gaming buddy will play over the coming few months.

I realise that the DKoK were not around at the time of the heresy and i havent read many of the black library HH series, but if i could use them what would you recommend using and what unit limitations would i have to bring in to keep it as real as possible?

I assume most of the standard weaponry was available back then, lasguns, autocannons, lascannons, heavy bolters, medusas, thudd guns, mortars and so on.

Just if anyone could shed any light on this that would be great, ive searched the net and not found and concrete info on what is acceptable and what isnt.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

The info available is a bit hazy tbh, thing is they all concentrate on the Legions rather then the army. However from what I've read it would be fine, I believe they were pretty similar to what we have now as IG. 

You will need more Baneblades and specialist tanks like the Executioner as they used to send out entire regiments of them. I believe the organisational structure was much better then it is now so you could equip them with whatever you want tbh.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The Imperial army was very similar to the guard. Their main role was support to the legions rather than as an independent body of troops. Theres a bit of info about them in Legion and collective visions, though they make cameos in most heresy stories 

Model wise pretty much everything is viable, especially if you run a kreig Siege list, I'm unsure about Valkyries and vendettas, but the Krieg list don't have access to those and have things like thudd guns and rapiers which were common in 30k

Possibly avoid inhumans in the list, not sure the view of ratlings, ogyrns and beastmen in 30k, generally I imagine quite negative


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replys guys. Yes, so i hear from a good friend they were better equipped back then. I figured that things may mostly be the same, though i do wish they would have put a little bit about the imperial army on the betrayal book but nevermind.

Ive read the malcadors were used quite a bit, though i dont have any of those as yet, also I couldnt find a rough date in the time line when leman russes were introduced, though i read that executioners were 10 a penny. 

Im not a fan of valkeries and similar variants (every guard list i played had at least 2 in it when the codex was released, not to mention the 9!! i played in a tournament once!) and abhumans, which im just not a fan of, i see there uses and are cool but not my thing, one of the reasons why I picked the krieg, they were different, expensive but different.

Thanks again.


----------



## washout77 (May 26, 2012)

Yep, 99% of your models will work with a bit of editing and fluff haha

Although, the Imperial Guard is one of the only things that is actually BETTER than it's Pre-Heresy version



Hellados said:


> You will need more Baneblades and specialist tanks like the Executioner as they used to send out entire regiments of them. I believe the organisational structure was much better then it is now so you could equip them with whatever you want tbh.


While true they sent out regiments of them, the organization was MUCH worse. They didn't have the Departmento Munitorum, and just about every Imperial Army regiment was equipped differently. It wasn't until the establishment of the DM and the transfer to the Imperial Guard that equipment was standardized.

Also, keep in mind Lasguns didn't exist until the invention of the M35 Galaxy in the 35th Millennia. Before that, Lasguns were sporadic and the "standard issue" was a simple Autogun. 

The Imperial Army was really poor compared to the "modern" Imperial Guard. The IG have better organization and equipment too (Surprisingly, the Lasgun was an improvement). They also have greater numbers now. Sure, you don't have the whole regiments of Super-Heavies and Executioners but that is the fault of the whole Imperium not just the Guard


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Some of the only lore based differences with the Imperial Guard and the old Imperial Army is that armored divisions and infantry divisions are kept strictly separate, so in case any turn to the side of chaos they aren't as powerful as they were during the Heresy.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

If only they did plastic Vostroyans, they would be perfect Imperial Army.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Praetorians by a country mile!!

Only army that can represent the most powerful empire the world has known so far


----------

